
Windows 10’s Defender fails on filenames with two consecutive dots - kailden
https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/04/16/windows-defender-bug-causes-threat-service-has-stopped/
======
thanksforfish
Seems like the kind of thing Microsoft could have detected by fuzzing
filenames. There's so many weird filename/filepath quirks on Windows, it seems
risky that if they missed this that they are missing some of those too.

